# Getting certain samsung apps installed



## Foulcault (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a mesmerize and ran a custom mod. The mod didn't come with any samsung specific apps and I was wondering if it is possibe to get just specific ones installed or do I have to install the whole package. The items I am missing is the car dock, the desk dock, and I think the mail app (seperates email out into thier own groups)

also interested in getting google chat but can't seem to find it in the market.

If there is equal apps that would be fine as well? So far I found a samsung one for car/desk docking but market says it is not comptible.


----------



## gabe565 (Oct 3, 2011)

What mod is it? And you probably can't get the apps because they need the Samsung frameworks to run.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Foulcault (Feb 1, 2012)

sorry for the delay had to flash back to a stock ICS install but I was running this mod and it ran great just need the samsung docks (desk/car). I'll have to say the mod is awesome and I love it just need the desk dock cause otherwise I have a very bright bedroom alarm clock (it's like leaving the tv on if not brighter).


----------



## Lowtech80 (Aug 3, 2011)

Foulcault said:


> sorry for the delay had to flash back to a stock ICS install but I was running this mod and it ran great just need the samsung docks (desk/car). I'll have to say the mod is awesome and I love it just need the desk dock cause otherwise I have a very bright bedroom alarm clock (it's like leaving the tv on if not brighter).


Well it's a touch wiz rom so you should be able to add stock apps.. But i haven't run tw roms in a long time so no longer have those apps..best bet would be to go back to the thread that you posted and ask someone there to post the apps there. Or you could go download a stock rom and pull the apps from there.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Foulcault (Feb 1, 2012)

Lowtech80 said:


> Well it's a touch wiz rom so you should be able to add stock apps.. But i haven't run tw roms in a long time so no longer have those apps..best bet would be to go back to the thread that you posted and ask someone there to post the apps there. Or you could go download a stock rom and pull the apps from there.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


well I am on a stock(ish) rom right now but have no clue how to pull apps out. Sorry total newbie ehre to all this. Is there a guide o instructions?


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

You can open up the rom zip file and navigate to system/app, or use root explorer and navigate to that same directory. That's where your samsung specific system apps should be, although I haven't picked apart any stock roms to be able to say for sure.


----------



## Foulcault (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks just tried with a file exlporer and it didn't work. I could get to the file, copy to my PC, zip, and try an install but doesn't work. Likely just going to have to make a choice it seems.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

How were you trying to install, and what rom (1) were you pulling the apps from (2) trying to install the apps on?


----------



## Foulcault (Feb 1, 2012)

I am running the nonrooted stock from here: http://rootzwiki.com...stock-rom-eh09/
I have a working car and home dock on it. I copied the apk and odex to my sdcard, then to my pc, and zipped.
I did root this version so I was able to navigate to the file structure.

I go to the rom i want: http://rootzwiki.com...t-Puzzle-Unlock
I try to install and it won't install the .apk directly or by going into bootloader. I think I know where the problem is. First it's between seat and phone and second I just copied those files over and likely am missing supporting files I am uanware are needed.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok there's a couple things. First, I'm a little confused by why you're zipping the APKs on your PC? Are you trying to flash that zip, because there's more that goes into a flashable zip than just the APKs (proper file structure, updater-script, etc). Also, since the rom you want to use the APKs on is deodexed, I don't believe you would need the odex files from the other rom.

What I would try is to move the apps you want into the new rom. Make sure they're in the right directory, if you took them from system/app, then that should be where you'll want to put them in the new rom. Also, make sure the permissions for the APKs match the others in system/app. If none of that works, then there probably are other supporting files needed and I unfortunately can't help you much with that


----------

